# Just noticed that Cornelius P. Venema's review of 'The Law is Not of Faith' is online



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2012)

This is a very scholarly review and worthy of much attention in my not so humble estimation. I located the link on this page... Enjoy.
http://theaquilareport.com/overture...the-covenant-of-works-in-the-mosaic-covenant/


The Law is Not of Faith: 


Essays on Works and Grace in the Mosaic Covenant.3
https://d3ecc98b-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/mosaiccovenant/venema_mosaicCovenant.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cr1WruR7TqjG_shZhgv6D4fvQgD4_pdlZ6J4GwBIxhXqXgWEO1YpPdjUDOWf2BbpLUBoAYOgHjnNlznSF2xvlIW-itj4NCotKjXeeqw3DH5tFK3mrEl4Nl_LtKHmq-OPdsn9TGLNUdMOdH6NBQt7-IK3l0PuHL8dJY8INQJ2uYcS9dyDmM6r5FkOlh-HiDzfnCT-u-3oooyMZsAZ7Ngm3DxYnBq4MsNrOkc_w0bwYLPlAKhg4Q%3D&attredirects=1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and BTW, Dr. Venema will be doing the Reformation Society Conference at my Church this Fall. I will have more information to come as soon as I can. I am so pumped.


----------

